# getting contracts to restore and clean foreclosed homes



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

I am interested in restoration and detail cleaning homes that have been foreclosed on in the Metropolitian Atlanta area. I have no idea if i contact the banks or a realtor. any suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Do a search for foreclosed homes in the area. 

When you see a property that is foreclosed, you go to that cities assessors office online. Find the persons name or address. 
After that you do a search for the registry of deeds in that county and search the name or address of that property. Usually using the name as the search is easier.
Once you find the property you are looking for in the registry of deeds, see who the lien holder is (bank). 
Call the bank and tell them you would like to offer your services.

There is a bit of run around, but it is effective. 

Or you can just go to a bank in a neighborhood and ask them. 

Dan


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

To the op, you may want to post/read in this section of the forums:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/ (Property Preservation)
http://www.contractortalk.com/f118/


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Be prepared to tie up some money and sit and wait on it! Almost like one of those video poker machines, you feed it money hoping you hit the jackpot when in reality the house always wins! Don't get me wrong there's money to be made just do it along with what you already do. Don't put all your eggs in one basket so to speak.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

lbell said:


> I am interested in restoration and detail cleaning homes that have been foreclosed on in the Metropolitian Atlanta area. I have no idea if i contact the banks or a realtor. any suggestions!


Detail Cleaning, most companies require the house to pass the white glove test when completed. Going rate is about $125. Refresh the cleans every month for $35.
Doesn't matter what condition it was in before you arrived, your work must be inspected and signed off on by the listing agent, the QC inspector they will send out behind you. The last contractor in assumes all responsibility for damages, hazards and previous oversights, so keep your insurance up to date. Payment is 30-60 days minimum. Lots of contractors in the Atlanta area currently and the bidding reflects it.


----------

